
Ask HN: How did you recover from failure? - lighttower
I started a company in 2012 - we wound it down 8 months ago. I&#x27;m in a funk that I can&#x27;t seem to shake.
======
FiatLuxDave
What helped me when my first went under:

1) Friends and family. Talk to them, a lot.

2) Taking some time to recover, but not too long. If it's been 8 months, you
probably need to at least look at something else besides sitting in a funk.
Ask your friends what they think.

3) Get up on the horse again, but with a different horse. Sometimes you face a
problem you can't beat. It's okay to go find a problem that you can beat. This
really helps your confidence. Maybe do something less ambitious.

4) Realizing that you have gained things (like experience, contacts,
knowledge, etc.) as well as lost things from your experience. It's easy to
dwell on the losses; I know that I do. But your friends can help you see what
you got out of the experience - remember that some people spend $200k on
school and may have learned less than you did.

5) Finding a new project. It may take you a while to get to the point you can
do anything about it, but it helps to have a positive future goal to think
about.

------
forgottenacc56
Give it time. Why are you flat? be specific. Did you lose money? What's the
reason you are down?

~~~
lighttower
lost $200k (payroll out of pocket) - lost confidence that I could ever recover

